# Wouldn't you rather do business with a 2cooler?



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wouldn't you rather do business with a fellow 2cooler? I would definitely rather do business with another 2cooler than some random stranger. Fill in this statement and let everyone know what you do...

If you ever need a _________ just let me know! I would love to help you out!

Mine would be...

If you ever need *sales or sales management training* just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I posted yesterday how Pattillo helped me with my auto insurance and what a pleasure it was working with him & his staff.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If you ever need a *PIMP* just let me know! I would love to help you out! 

Sorry, I just could not resist


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

If you ever need a *Pneumatic Torque Gun* let me know. Thanks Mike


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

trodery said:


> If you ever need a *PIMP* just let me know! I would love to help you out!
> 
> Sorry, I just could not resist


That's a tough industry...pimpin aint easy!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

trodery said:


> If you ever need a *PIMP* just let me know! I would love to help you out!
> 
> Sorry, I just could not resist


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

You'll be the first person that I think of! :smile:


----------



## IMBIT2 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you ever need sand blasting and painting done let me know. I would love to help you out! Thanks, Brent


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

portalto said:


> I posted yesterday how Pattillo helped me with my auto insurance and what a pleasure it was working with him & his staff.


What's the company name?


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

if you ever need any metallizing or general machine work done let me know!

H&B Bearco
5626 Dorbrandt
Houston,Tx 77023
713-923-5282
Mike and J.P. Oakley
over 30 years experience


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

YoungGun1 said:


> What's the company name?


Pattillo Insurance.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

If you ever need a _________ just let me know! I would love to help you out!

Lawn Equipment 
Texas Quality Lawn Eq. Wharton Texas 

A new or roof repair
Priority Roofing Have nail will travel


----------



## baystlth22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Medium and Heavy truck sales new and used. Southwest International Dallas.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

If you ever need a maps of your hunting lease or water body just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Automotive Repair (Domestic and Asian), lemme know

Southwest Car Care Center 
803 S Mason Rd
Katy, TX 77450
281-579-9092


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

*electrician*

if you need an electrician, please let me know! check out my post!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=226445


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

A swift kick in the A......









or... somebody to take fishin

or... sombody to take to your deer lease.

:rotfl:


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

If you ever need a/an:

Environmental Scientist
Geotechnical Engineer
Construction Materials Testing
Wingman

let me know. I would love to help you out.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

If you ever need an Industrial or Commercial Real Estate broker... Specializing in East side, Land Sale, Port related terminals, deep water sites etc.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

If you ever need free advice just let me know


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

*Catalysts Bins*

If you ever need Flo-Bins used to transport and store refinery catalysts or catalysts removed from a reactor vessel let me know. 

Flo-Bin Rentals
281-455-5661


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

.
If you ever need a concrete guy just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If you ever need something burned, like rattlesnakes under cabin, fences, bushes, fleas off of hogs...let me know. Have pear burner, will travel! I would love to help you out! :biggrin:


----------



## hvfd1610 (Mar 26, 2009)

I hope you never need me im a Paramedic.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need *commercial insurance* or *employee benefits*, send me a PM.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

If you ever need a West Galveston Bay fishing guide let me know I would love to help you!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

*www.3rdcoastmetalworks.com*

If you ever need *metal cut or fabricated *just let me know! I would love to help you out! 
Brett


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

YoungGun1 said:


> That's a tough industry...pimpin aint easy!


But its neccessary! LOL


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

If you ever need TO GET AWAY to RELAX and Fish then give me or Capt. Hollis Forrester a call. If in the Houston area we will be glad to meet you in Sargent and it is much closer than Matagorda to fish the same waters.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

by day, I am a CPA specializing in small business taxation, by night, I make lures named after chickens


----------



## snarfer35 (Nov 1, 2007)

If you ever need a *mortgage loan* let me know I would love to help you!


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

If you ever need a Saddlemaker/holstermaker just let me know. I'd like to help you out.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need an action sports photographer (youth thru high school) just let me know. I'd like to help you out.

Michael Henderson Photography

www.mtstringer.smugmug.com

My Sports Portfolio


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

MarshJr. said:


> If you ever need *metal cut or fabricated *just let me know! I would love to help you out!
> Brett


I could sell you stainless steel or aluminum sheet for you to waterjet. let me know.

Todd


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Remote/onsite bookkeeping or onsite QuickBooks setup, consulting & training.

www.thereceiptbox.com


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> by day, I am a CPA specializing in small business taxation, by night, I make lures named after chickens


Hey... I need to get your contact info. I need someone to refer clients to for their taxes.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

If you ever need a large industrial generator set, just let me know! From 50kw to 2mw. New or used. I would love to help you out!.....Jim


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

swift kick in the a** just let me know:work:


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Automation Engineer specializing in Machine & Motion Control, Mechatronics, Robotics & Conveyors, Vision & Barcode, Sensors & Safety.

www.olympus-controls.com

Your Gulf Region Automation Partner.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> If you ever need a *PIMP* just let me know! I would love to help you out!
> 
> Sorry, I just could not resist


Wait a second here, I'm the pimp around here, let the pimp wars begin...

a


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

software written or database work


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*electronics*

I am your 1st person to call if any marine or automotive electrical work needs to be done from navigation automotive and marine gps, to audio systems for your car,boat,plane,golfcart,utv, kids powerwheel you name it and I probably have worked on one. i have been in the buisness for 18 years,

corey
pm me for contact info


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

*Bulk soil stabilization products*

If you need lime , flyash , lime-flyash blend or cement I would love to help you out !!


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

If you need a haircut and cold beer, call me 210-259-1528

Roosters Mens Grooming Center
121 Bulverde Crossing #106
Bulverde TX

830-438-2448


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

If you ever need a jeweler, let me know. I am a direct diamond importer, custom jeweler, repair jewelery, buy old gold, watch sales and repairs as well as mechanical clocks. In other words, if it shines, jingles or ticks, we can help you out.

We might even talk a little fishing!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hvfd1610 said:


> I hope you never need me im a Paramedic.


I need your #! seriously, I go by space ship to the ER twice a month!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I need your #! seriously, I go by space ship to the ER twice a month!


speed-dial!!!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

waterspout said:


> I need your #! seriously, I go by space ship to the ER twice a month!


Maybe they should pad you with those spongy things that they use at indoor playgrounds.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

If you need any IT related services for your business or even home, let me know. We can do everything from plugging in your computer to setting up your entire network and domain, and even cabling if necessary. 
Also, on any given day, I can show you where the fish are NOT biting.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

If you ever need auto/truck/diesel repair or advice or info... Brazos Bend Lube & Maintenance....979-553-4743......South of the park


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Brazos Bend Lube & Maintenance phone number is 979-553-3000...sorry!


----------



## teke (Jun 19, 2006)

Industrial / Commercial Air Filtratation, Belts, Gas Phase Filtration, UV Lights, Filtration Programs, Installation and Service, Air Handler Hygiene, Indoor Air Quality Testing. 

713-320-5281

or

PM

Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## G-Money (Aug 3, 2007)

If you need any electrical work commercial/residental in the Katy or Sealy area my son needs work and is a journeyman electrician working on his master license.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Construction management/consulting services


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't do nothing and I'm darn good at it.:biggrin:


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Bobby said:


> I don't do nothing and I'm darn good at it.:biggrin:


So you've perfected being useless?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txgoddess said:


> So you've perfected being useless?


Yes Mam! Took me 62 years to do it.:biggrin:


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a proof reader for skywriting companies....



besides that I work for Allstate Insurance. I'm in Austin but write for the whole state.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

I work for an independent insurance agency. We have markets for both personal and commercial lines. We're located in Angleton but we write statewide.

If you've been canceled, non-renewed or just want to see if a better deal is out there, give me a shoot me an email: [email protected].

Let me know if I can be of any service.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

If you ever need *Custom Machine Work* just let me know! I would love to help you out!
We are a Machine Shop in North Houston. We machine parts up to 84" long and 24" diameter. State of the Art CNC Mills and Lathes, if it's one piece or a thousand pcs, we do it all! No job to Complex. We specialize in difficult to machine parts.

Glyn Kinkaid
Major Metals / M M Sales
[email protected] (work Email )
[email protected] ( personal Email )
Work: (281)987-2530
Cell : (832)372-2738


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

trodery said:


> If you ever need a *PIMP* just let me know! I would love to help you out!


You seem very good at it from the way you pimped that dog out a few days ago with those photos. :dance::dance:


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dove hunt around Sabinal or New(Used) Offshore Boat(Contender) just let me know..


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

FireEater said:


> You seem very good at it from the way you pimped that dog out a few days ago with those photos. :dance::dance:


Yup! Trodery is the "Puppy **** PIMP"


----------



## Goodytx (Aug 25, 2007)

If you ever need help with COMMERCIAL INSURANCE OR EMPLOYEE BENEFITS, let me know. Work for one of the largest independent agencies in Houston.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

If you ever need *Propane* help in the greater Austin area, I'd be glad to help you out! I don't mean your bottles for your BBQ, I'm talking about tanks for a residence or business.

-I got gas

Josh Snow
Sharp Propane


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

baystlth22 said:


> Medium and Heavy truck sales new and used. Southwest International Dallas.


 Hey does old Richard Sucre still work for yall when i managed citgo, when it was american owned (Petro Chemical Transport ) i bought all my trucks from yall.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need a ranch, hunting place or just land in South Texas, I would love to help you out! 
Also, if you ever need a horse trained right, I would love to help you out!


----------



## 21ktv (Jun 18, 2008)

007, sent you a pm.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

This is a good thread. I got some folks to call for some help. Cudos!!! 2 cool is so cool


----------



## BILLYSTIX CUSTOM RODS (May 23, 2004)

*billystix custom rods*

if you ever need a truly good looking and great casting spiral rod give me a call glad to help yall out or if you just want to take a few minutes while having an adult beverage visit mollyand brandi at www.billystix.com
stix


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

If you ever need a LAWYER give me a call


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

If you ever need a Electronic Warfare or Counter IED Specialist just let me know! I would love to help you out! Ya thank god we dont need that in the USA.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

If you ever need a Fire Plans Examiner, just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

If you need local messenger service, local or nationwide delivery service, long or short-term warehousing, distribution or fullfillment call Hot Shot Delivery, Inc. 713-869-5525


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need cabinets, trim, furniture, or a house, just let me know! I would love to help you out!

281-216-6073

RMF Services-Rick Forester
MK Specialties-Kirk Moreland

http://mkspecialties.com/


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

If you ever need to frac or cement an oil or gas well in your back yard shoot me a pm.


----------



## McAnulty (May 31, 2009)

if you ever need heavy truck repair in the Dallas area, give me a call

I run a mobile service truck for the Peterbilt dealership in Dallas
michael-254-697-1550


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

If you ever need a Kick Butt Poker Table just let me know! I would love to help you out!

832-632-4645


----------



## NicklesOSU (Jun 3, 2008)

If you ever need a AIR STARTER OR HYDRAULIC STARTER ADAPTER just let me know! I would love to help you out! 
Thanks, Nickles


----------



## Bwana64 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Glass*

If you ever need glass: auto, residential or commercial, just let me know.

Glass Doctor of Houston
7787 Pinemont, Suite B
Houston, TX 77040

713-623-6230


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*my entry*

If you ever need a telephone/communications consultant just let me know! I would love to help you out!
www.bayareacomm.com
Sam


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

If you ever need a utility trailer from 4'x8' to 40' gooseneck just let me know!

Justin Long
Wharton Motor Sales, Inc
Wharton, TX 77488
617 N Richmond Rd
979-282-2828
www.whartonmotorsales.com


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

If you ever need Cutting Tools, Machine Tools, QC Equipment, Industrial and Machine Shop Supplies, please give me a call.

Rick Jones
C. W. Rod Tool Co., Inc.
4 Locations in Metro Houston Area
2 Locations in LA
Cell: 713-703-1542


----------



## Surf Fishin Hooked (Jun 8, 2009)

If you ever need scaffolding let me know.

Jimmy 
AMX Access Services
281-740-9677


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

*Traffic Ticket Defense, DWI's, Warrants and License Problems*

If you need advice and legal representation for traffic tickets, driving offenses, DWI, warrants for your arrest or any other criminal defense in Texas...call me. 2Coolers always treated to my "friends and family" rates!!

Scott Markowitz
Attorney at Law since 1993
5177 Richmond Ave., Ste. 1230
Houston, TX 77098
"A great driving record is no accident!"
*713-521-7568*
[email protected]
www.thetrafficticketman.com​


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Tiny said:


> A swift kick in the A......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: good one dude!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

If you need radiant barrier, painting,insulation. 281 226 3131 Duane


----------



## Honya's Mom (Jul 30, 2008)

If you ever need beads and jewelry supplies, let me know I'd love to help you out. www.texasbeadstore.com

Thanks

P.S. If you ever need help kicking TRodery's behind, let me know, I would enjoy helping you out!:work:


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*po-pole*

If you ever need a shallow water anchor let me know. See po-pole on the classified sec.


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

if anyone ever needs a good construction company give me a call. New commercial and residential, Wood framed and metal building, Piling houses to conventional slabs. All jobs are welcome. Roofs to floors. If i can not help you i will give you the name of someone who will.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

If you ever need motor oil, hydraulic oil, gear oil or grease in pails, drums, or bulk quantities I'd like to help you out.
Ken Kerley, Shipp Sales Co. [email protected]
832/256-3798


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

if you ever need a security alarm, Home theater, Home Audio/Video company let me know I would be glad to help you out.


----------



## El Tractor (Sep 20, 2006)

If you still need a ROOF, please give me call. I have several 2 Cool customers. We service from Surfside to Spring, and every where between . Thanks. 

Richard Watts
Watts Roofing, LLC
979-266-7900 office


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

If you ever need a mechanic in bryan college station, let me know


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you ever need a Bail Bond Let me know I would Love to Help you OUT (literally)

Bail America
281-480-9400


----------



## TheDingy (May 13, 2009)

We have a horse barn at I10&BW8 West in Houston. We also have a few car stores. Now I have a couple of computer consulting companies. (No offense, but if you have less than 10 employees call geek squad and don't PM me). I will help a 2cooler out though.... Just PM me if you need any help.

Cheers....


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

Residential and Industrial fences- we serve all of gulf coast and most regions of the state. Lemme help you with your fencing needs.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Who needs the yellow pages, 2cool has it all


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

If any of you Boys and Girls need your Golf Swing/Game fixed give me a shout

2006 Southern Texas PGA Teacher of the Year
www.swingimprovement.com


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

If you need any drill pipe or any oilfield equipment, give me a call or shoot me an email. PM's on here work too....

[email protected]
(970)433-3121


----------



## Chula Vista (Jun 2, 2004)

*FORKLIFTS*

If You ever Need a Forklift, or Warehouse Equipment, I'd Like to help You Out.

3000lbs capacity, to 55,000lbs

Rent, Sell, Buy.

Pat
I've Been doing it 25 Years.


----------



## strosfann (Jul 19, 2007)

If you ever need diesel generator fueling or bulk fuel I'd like to help.

Jayme

713-204-8789


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need a building designer for Commercial, Residential or Remodel plans let me know...

*The Design Line*
210-641-7111


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

If you need a good car for your kids to go to school in I rebuild Hyundai Tiburons and Ford Focus.Low miles and 30-40% off blue book. sheltonautomotive.com http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1343783370.html


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

If you ever need a *Toyota vehicle* let me know. Thanks Thomas!


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

If your ever in need for a master plumber in or around the Houston area, licensed and insured.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

CPA and trapper!


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

I shouldn't play this game, but if you ever need 3 hots and a cot...I can help you out..lol


----------



## biged412 (Mar 8, 2005)

I specialize in MEDICARE insurance and LIFE insurance, lemme know if I can help.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I provide equipment financing through either term debt or leasing product. All types of industries: Marine, Construction, Transportation, Healthcare, Manufacturing, IT, as well as sepecial project financing. 

First National Capital Corporation


----------



## davishaynie (Nov 19, 2007)

If you ever need *decorative concrete supplies in the DFW area* I'd love to help you out!!! I have a warehouse in Houston, but you have to call me first.


----------



## swanchez (Jun 10, 2007)

If you ever need to competitively procure natural gas for commercial facilities anywhere in the country, give me a call.

Total Utility Management Services, LLC.
www.tumsllc.com
Rick 713-800-6017


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

If you ever need great coffee www.TexasCoffee.com and enter 2cool in the discount code area for coffee at cost


----------



## TexasTshirt (Jun 29, 2008)

*Texas T-Shirt Co.*

For screen printing and embroidery 
call 713-725-8027
[email protected]
:texasflag


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

If you ever need to ROOFING MATERIAL give me a call.

281.802.9239


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

*property*

If you ever feel like you need to own a great income producing commercial property on HWY 146 in Seabrook, let me know....


----------



## chopsinblack (Mar 12, 2008)

If you ever need a BMW or MINI let me know!

BMW/MINI OF DALLAS
972-974-4572


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Good thread.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

I just read every post! 12 pages. Great thread


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

If you ever need a new roof, roof repair, siding, or windows give me a call. 

Jeff Freeman
713-857-8154 cell
1-877-814-HAIL office
Watts Roofing


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

If you ever need a *picture of a fat man topless on a picnic table wearing a speedo to boost you company sales *just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

If you need a regulator,flow meter or cutting torch or have some that need repair let me know! I will help you out!

Skipper's Regulator & Repair
979-266-8755


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

There are a bunch of 2 coolers here.... *G&K Services* - If you ever need help with your Industrial Textile program (UNIFORMS, MATS, TOWELS, SAFETY Products, ect...) Give me a call...

Mark Lewis 
General Manager - South Central Texas
410 Probandt 
San Antonio, Texas
210.225.3381

WWW.GKSERVICES.com


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

What's up with this thread? I did my part and still am not covered up with work and rich yet.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

If you need your personal taxes done let me know (Hobby during Tax Season). If you own your own business and want some fraud auditing done can do that also (Day Job)


----------



## Nobama (Oct 13, 2009)

I second that G&K Services deal... 
You ever need help with Uniforms, Facility Services,Marketing ideas or Image branding let us know....

NW Houston 
7355 Denny Street 
Houston, Texas 77040
713-294-5286
713-300-3100


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

If you ever need some one good with a gun call me.

I love every one!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

If you ever need VoIP/telecommunications or IT assistance please let me know.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

If you ever need a life raft, EPIRB, PLB, Ditch Bag, Flares, or inflatable life vest just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

When you need a new piece of lawn equipment, be it a weed eater, chain saw, or riding mower, let me know. I would love to help you help me out.


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

If you need... Antique Refinishing, Stripping, Repair...
I do have a full time job also. Granger, Tx


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

If you ever need *A BOAT LIFT, JET SKI LIFT, OR COOL DOCK STUFF, *just let me know, I'd love to help out.

Thanks,
Michael Fulweber
Boat Lift Distributors, Inc.
800-657-9998
www.liftboat.com


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

If you need any type of pressure washing from siding to concrete to cooking venthoods.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

steelrain202 said:


> If you ever need a Electronic Warfare or Counter IED Specialist just let me know! I would love to help you out! Ya thank god we dont need that in the USA.


They are going to bring up the Galveston beach access plan for review this spring. I think we might need the IED services down on the Island!


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

If you need someone to staff your company with contracted labor, just let me know. I would love to help you out.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I would also like to add we do Commercial life raft repacks and service work. We are also the only Zodiac Mil/Pro dealer in Texas as well as the only factory authorized inflatable boat repair center in the state. SO if there is anyone out there in the commercial oil platform business or ship services business give us a call for life rafts, inflatable boats and other safety items! =)


----------



## kapeetan (May 27, 2009)

*professional painting compnay*

if you need help with a painting/sheetrock project we would love the opportunity to introduce our company. interior/exterior

southern painting
southernpainting.com
clint shirley
713-826-6704


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

If you need Jet ski repair or light welding in the League City area let me know.


----------



## DoublePlay (Jul 9, 2009)

*Need a Good Mortgage Guy?*

If you need a GOOD MORTGAGE GUY, I'm your man.
Anything related to a home loan I can handle. Rates on 30 year money are at 4.75% and 15 yrs at 4.375%. PM me for a free review of your situation.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Allstate Insurance in Austin but write for whole state.

My brother-n-law and I have also started up a side business doing remodeling primarily outdoor patios, pergolas, decks and interior painting.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I saw a couple of IT related posts but competition is a good thing!
Movado Technologies, LLC. offers IT services ranging from infrastructure to support and outsourcing.
Go to www.movadotechnologies.com

Also, we have a cutting edge, cloud based business continuity service that not only protects your data but protects your business in real-time in the event of a natural disaster or hardware failure.
Visit www.cloudcoveronline.com for more info.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

If you need anything in commercial real estate .

Troy Bryant - Partner
Ardent Realty Group
Office: 713-970-1018 x706
Fax: 713-970-1018
Cell (281)-709-3730
www.ardentrealtygroup.com


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

If you need a good haircut I'm located on the west end of Galveston. The phone is 409-737-4247. Ask for Karen. My husband lurks on the site but doesn't post. He does real estate inspections. Call Gene at 409-789-5441. I love this site.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*Carpenter*

If you ever need a Carpenter/Handy man I am here.

409-750-1135

Serving Dickinson and League City 24hrs a day. Will hire by the hour or job

BIG REEL SERVICE

Servicing all makes and models of reels cleaning and rebuilding as well.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

If you ever want an Outdoor Kitchen or Outdoor Living Area complete with Pizza Ovens, Smokers, Cabana's etc......

www.hillcountryoutdoorkitchens.com


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Any one looking for someone to do carbide hard-facing on down-hole tools or heavy equipment we would love to help. We specialize in oil field tools but we can make anything from custom trailers to power swivel skids. 
Gulfcoastal
www.famcomachineshop.com


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

If anyone needs commercial or residential fencing call my company- SUPERIOR FENCE CO. We service Victoria and surrounding counties and have been in business since 1992. The number is 361-572-4060 or my cell 361-571-1881. Thank You.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

FishinMick said:


> If you need Jet ski repair or light welding in the League City area let me know.


I have people come in a lot and ask about jet ski repair...we are in Kemah... Send me your info I will add it to my litte directory


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

If you ever need a:

*Operations executive with extensive experience in all aspects of call center operations including customer care, collections, P&L recoveries, repossessions and large scale acquisitions. *A change agent, acknowledged for balanced judgment, stability, and capacity to drive innovation in process redesign and organizational solutions that positively affect the bottom line. Innovative, effective leader with ability to recruit, train, supervise and motivate personnel to perform to their peak potential. Servant leadership approach; ability to balance customer / employee concerns with company bottom-line requirements. Technically proficient in Windows OS: MS Word, Excel; and automated financial systems. Additional competencies include:

· National Operations Start 
 Up Experience 
· Six Sigma Green Belt
· Analytical Problem Solving
· Auto-Dialer Experience

· Multi Stage Delinquency 
 Experience
· Liaison Attorney / Dealers
· Project Management
· Budgeting & Forecasting
· Repo & Reinstatement
· Strategic Planning
· Recruit / Develop Staff
· Vendor Management

I am in North Texas but could easily switch my 24 SPF sunblock to 36 or higher if I need to move closer to the coast.


----------



## jmahan (Feb 27, 2009)

*Vacation Home*

If you ever need a *Vacation Home in Rockport, Texas *let me know. Or a *Remodeling Job. *

*Jon Mahan*
*Mahan Builders Inc.*


----------



## RedRaider98 (Jan 21, 2009)

if you need construction specialties give me a call. I do Toilet Partitions, washroom accessories, fire extinguisher cabinets, metal lockers. I also supply wood and plastic laminate doors for commercial building projects.

Tex-Lam Mfg.
713-695-5975

Ask for Ben


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

If you ever need any remodeling. I flip houses for a living and have all the hookups on the workers and materials! Can pretty much handle any project probably much cheaper than anyone you can find.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

good to see this thread again. since i posted last time, i have added my business card to my handle. if you don't need electrical work now, please, retain my number. i service the entire gulf coast region. we can handle small and large jobs. we do commercial, residential, and industrial electrical service and repair. whether its one outlet or a complete build-out, don't hesitate to call. we would love the opportunity to give you a quote. 

i also wanted to thanks everyone that has used me so far. it has been a real blessing to serve such good people with their electrical needs. again, thanks to all and may God bless you.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

We do Home Theater Installation/Design, Flat Screen Mounting, Alarms, Security Camera Installation, Phone Systems and Licensed Locksmith (for those who love to lock your keys in your vehicle). 

Tec-Tronic Systems Inc.
979-532-0020 Work
979-533-2555 Cell


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Ever need a surveyor to locate your property corners to build that fence or constructoin layout been doin it since 1978 
I also worked at a boat shop for 4 years doing pumps and carbs


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

if you need a mechanic, my brother would be happy to help. he lives in richmond, works in stafford and is a Master Certified ASE Mechanic for Ford and has been for approximately 15 years. he loves side work. he is honest. he definitely can save you $$$$. his 9-5 job has recently slowed a bit and would like to compensate his losses at work by helping 2coolers. i recently posted for him in the jobs wanted but didn't get much recognition. his name is sammy. his number is 281-755-7692. the majority of his expertise is with ford, but he can do maintenance work on other makes such as brakes, tune-ups, etc. when it comes to ford, he knows his stuff. he also, for the most part is aware of recalls and technical service bulletins. he also has access to look them up if necessary. please, save his number if you don't need a good mechanic today. you never know when you need a good mechanic. thanks, guys.


----------



## gulfcoast cowboy (Nov 5, 2007)

If you need your cattle gathered, worked, preg tested, hauling, or any type fence work lemme know


----------



## srfrjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

we do granite counter tops. been in the business for over 20 years. from kitchen to fireplace surrounds office and showroom in tomball but work pretty much shrevesport down to corpus. jeff 281-642-4536


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm a *polygraph examiner* for a local law enforcement agency...

I don't think I'll be getting any phone calls from any of you guys. LMAO.

But, if any of you local law enforcement ladies/gentlemen need anything, shoot me a private message, I'd love to help you out.

Kelly Walger


----------



## Andco (Mar 7, 2009)

*General contractor*

If you ever need a residentail or commercial general contractor. Roofs, floors, and remodeling.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha. This is great. If y'all ever need to get your booties wet, well....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Well if you ever have a need to rent a Diesel Gennerator or Air compressor let me know. 25kw-2000kw, 185-1600cfm.


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

*HVAC*

If you ever need a master air conditioning and heating service in or around San Antonio i would love to help.


----------



## Culo Malo (Nov 26, 2009)

If you ever need a CAD or CAM program (AutoCAD, Inventor, Revit, CADWorx, Ceasar II, EdgeCam....) I'm your man and I would love to help you out.


----------



## Tripletail (Mar 3, 2006)

If you are looking for boat/rv storage in the Richmond/Rosenberg area, visit our website or give us a call. Sportsman's Boat & RV ~ 281-630-991 ~ www.sportsmansboatrv.com


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Only free service listed -- If you ever need prayer, I`d love to help you out.
pm or call me at 281-659-6658. God cares and so do I.


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

If you need a Fishing Guide for the Rockport, Aransas Pass, or Upper Laguna Madre area, I can help you out.

4 Alarm Fish Guide Service
Rockport, TX
www.4alarmfish.com
[email protected]


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

grandpa cracker said:


> Only free service listed -- If you ever need prayer, I`d love to help you out.
> pm or call me at 281-659-6658. God cares and so do I.


Amen!!! God bless you .


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

I invented the Flying fish hard body lure Offshore fishing lures 
[email protected] or 903-701-5252 Tim


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

If you ever need a handyman. I do fences, flooring, carpentry, general home repair. Do you own a beach or bay home and need storm panels? we are now selling aluminum and galvanized storm panels. Give me a call, Houston and surrounding areas. I also have a beach house we rent out at San Luis Pass.
Ken
Texas Star Renovations and Home Repair
832-297-5433


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

*state farm*

If you're looking for a competitive quote on your AUTO or HOMEOWNERS INSURANCE we can help. State Farm is competitive and quotes are free :smile:


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

If you ever need a shoulder mount let me know.


----------



## VelShirley (Nov 15, 2006)

If you ever need help with a loan just let me know! I do residential, construction/ permanent and commercial I would love to help you out!


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

*Foundation/Concrete, New and Repair*
*Below Grade Plumbing Repair/ Tunneling*

*Certified Foundation Specialist*
*Galli Cribbs*
*281-491-5389*


----------



## kingpin_ci (Jan 25, 2008)

If you ever need a baseball coach for your son, I run a select baseball program and do private lessons.....2cooler discount of course!!


----------



## Capt D (Jan 12, 2006)

if you ever need a General Construction let me know


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

If you ever need a residential real estate appraisal in the Greater Houston Area (Harris, Fort Bend, Montgomery, Brazoria or Galveston) just let me know! I do residential appraisals for home mortgages, refinance, divorce, litigation, REO properties, corporate relocation, tax protest and estate planning. I would love to help you out!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

gulfcoast cowboy said:


> If you need your cattle gathered, worked, preg tested, hauling, or any type fence work lemme know


Did you just say that you would impregnate my cattle?


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

*telephone/video surveillance*

If you ever need a telephone system or CCTV (video surveillance) just let me know! I would love to help you out!
Sam
Bay Area Communications
www.bayareacomm.com


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

If you ever need a *Commercial Printer that does web, sheetfed and digital printing,* give me a shout ...2cooler discount of course!!


----------



## Troutrod (Jul 6, 2009)

If you ever need Diesel performance items ,Chips,gauges,exhaust,air intakes and fuel filters or just advice.Give me a call,discounts to 2 coolers!! Thanks Roy!! 979-848-7903


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

If you ever need a BAIL BOND let me know. I'd love to help you out (literally)... Thanks

Bryan Johnson
H Town Bail Bonds, Bail America, AAA Bail Bonds
cell 832-256-4832
wk 281-480-9400


----------



## Papasnbeer (Jun 8, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> If you ever need free advice just let me know


 worked for me!


----------



## LoneKro (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to thank all the 2coolers who have purchased and complimented regarding my art. If your looking for something SPECIAL for a gift, home, or event, give me a call. If you have a piece of my art in your home, post a picture of it on display for a 15% discount on your next purchase.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Being an RN I hope nobody ever needs anything from me. But, if you ever need a reference to a good doctor, some of which I have worked with for over 16 years, PM me for contact info. :wink:


----------



## Mg50 (Feb 9, 2009)

If you ever need help with life,health,property,auto,or commercial insurance just let me know! I would love to help you out!


Insurance Services
Jacobs-Weber INC.
361-572-4671


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Kind of off-topic...

If any of you barter (or are interested in bartering), let me know and I'll refer you to my barter network. If you're referred by a current member and don't have to go through the sales department, you don't have to pay an application fee to join.

I've used barter to pay for newspaper advertising in Southeast Houston, LASIK, Schlitterbahn tickets, embroidery, logo design, business cards, beauty services, cabins in New Braunfels, hotel in Houston, and other stuff. It's both saved me money and brought me business from folks like myself that don't have a lot of cash resources. One of the members is a moving company and I'm currently in the process of scheduling them to move my stuff to the new place.

The website is at: www.itex.com

Disclaimer: I don't work for the company, nor do I have any financial interest in you joining, other than a referral reward program. I mainly like adding to the vendors from which I have to choose goods/services.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Countertops: lamanite, granite, silestone, gibralter, corian, we fabricate pretty much any kind of tops other than tile or cultured marble. 32 years in the business, comerical, residential, new or remodel. 

John 713-822-3453


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

A word of warning to all. If you claim to be a TRUE 2Cooler and offer services here, you best give 100% or your name is mud all over the i-net. Just saying.


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

Used commercial trucks, Box trucks, flatbeds, cargo vans, medium duty trucks, plain jane pick-ups. Austin area but we deliver to Houston, Dallas , San Antonio and beyond. Ask for 2cooler discount. Come on 2coolers, buy a truck from me so I can afford to fishing!

www.fleetservetrucks.com


----------



## cybermania (Apr 22, 2006)

If you ever need automotive equipment repair or new, used equipment, i am the guy. . . freon recovery machines, air tools , battery chargers, hydraulic floor jacks , etc. p/u and delivery . . on site robinair freon machine repair. . . 30 years experience watco equipment 713-290-9033 ask for andre'


----------



## hutch82 (Feb 21, 2006)

If you need a home loan or Reverse Mortgage let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If anyone has a good wood blind person shoot me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> If anyone has a good wood blind person shoot me a PM.
> 
> Thanks


I can do that too!


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

*Plaintiff's Lawyer*

I hope no one needs me, but I represent individual claimants. We are still up to our eyeballs in commercial/residential insurance claims from Hurricane Ike, but we also handle product liability claims as well as serious personal injury/death claims. So, given what I do, I hope you all don't need me because if you do, it means something bad has usually happened in your lives.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

007 said:


> I can do that too!


how does that work, do you come over and take measurements of the windows?

Can you install recessed lighting? 

How about Tile installation?, maybe we can make it a package deal heh heh


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

If you ever need a *FORD CAR/TRUCK* just let me know! I would love to help you out!

Husband is a partner/GM at Planet Ford, has hooked up lots of very happy 2coolers super fast. Helps to just go to the top--you know, *THE WIFE* 

PM me-Kimberly


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Stocking mill distributor for stainless steel and aluminum, copper and brass. In house laser(2 ) and waterjet ( 7 ) cutting systems. Plasma and hi -def plasma, sawing and shearing. prime material with MTR'S. 
24/7 service . Great Western Metals 281-484-1150.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

If you ever need solvents, lubricants, diesel, and other chemicals just give me a call. I work in the DFW area but can service the entire U.S..

Jason
817-988-8932


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

If you ever need pest control or termite treatment, give me a call. My husband and I own Prokill Pest Control 979-299-1141 We service Brazoria County & a few adjacent areas.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*aluminum repair*

in the galveston area,if you need resonable priced aluminum,carbon or stainless weld repair.send pm, thanks roger


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Baitman*

I can hook you up with BAIT in Sargent or on the San Bernard River when the weather gets better. We will also have great table shrimp.


----------



## Bentwater Bentrods (Sep 30, 2009)

*I can help...*

If you ever need Boat Storage or an Apartment in Rockport, let me know. I would love to help!

www.oaksatbentwater.com
361-790-0001


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

chapman53559 said:


> I can hook you up with BAIT in Sargent or on the San Bernard River when the weather gets better. We will also have great table shrimp.


Are those lobsters?


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

*Glad to give 2cool discounts !!!*

If anyone is looking for a land clearing contractor. Holler at me. We do all aspects of site work from clearing, dirt work, grading, setting culverts, engineered house and building pads , aggregate driveways etc.

Check us out at www.tex-clear.com.

If I can't service your particular area or needs, I can point you to a contractor in your area possibly.

Thanks 2cool !!!!

Richard Salonius aka Bluewaterbound1


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

*Crane Rental*

If you are ever in need of a crane rental, sales or service, I would be glad to give you a quote. We service the petrochemical industry and offer cranes from 8 to 300 tons.

www.grovesequipment.com

Thanks,
Don


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Capt.Dave's Tackle Store*

*Specializing in used and new Fishing Tackle,Boating Item's etc.
Grand Opening in March of 2010
Located at 1039 16th st in San Leon Ph:502-271-8278 e-mail [email protected]
Hours 9am to 6pm Tuesday through Saturday,Coffee and Ice cold Drinks available.
Were Local Because That's What Matters. :texasflag
Come on out and see us
*


----------



## SeanSFA (Oct 7, 2009)

If you ever want to lease your land/mineral rights let me know


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

If you ever need any Rental generators, air conditioners, chillers or air compressors, let me know.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

tx-fisherdude said:


> Ever need a surveyor to locate your property corners to build that fence or constructoin layout been doin it since 1978
> I also worked at a boat shop for 4 years doing pumps and carbs


i've used tx-fisherdude.....good people

pm me if you need your hot-tub fixed.......that what i do.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*I you ever need a*

If you ever need a Gun shop or FFL dealer Or a Hot shot co. Let me know and I will do the best I can to help you out..
Black Gold Tansport 713 682 4653
Black Gold Guns 713 694 4867
Thanks Gordom


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

If you ever need a *Capital Equipment Finance Company, *let me know.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

*CNC Machine Tools*

If you ever need a _________ just let me know! I would love to help you out!

CNC Machine Tool

Mike Bachmann
Hillary Machinery
281-684-1426


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

*Mortgage loan officer*

If you ever need a *_mortgage loan/refinance your house_* just let me know! I would love to help you out!

*Matt Willie*
Nations Reliable Lending
Mortgage Loan Originator
8303 N. Mopac Expy Ste. C240
Austin, TX 78759
(512)560-1284 cell 
(512)501-2110 x 1020 office
(512)342-8296 fax


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

If you ever need a arse whippin' just let me know! I would love to help you out!
Just Kidding! It sounds better than: If you ever need a cost engineer just let me know! What the heck is a cost engineer? If you ever need an interior painter or artist just let me know! That's what my wife does. Sometimes I help her.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

If you need to get your woman some jewelry, let me know. Or if you are a woman and need some jewelry, let me know  
lia sophia Jewelry (282) 993 4230 ask for Kristy (thats the wifey)


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

chapman53559 said:


> I can hook you up with BAIT in Sargent or on the San Bernard River when the weather gets better. We will also have great table shrimp.












Fat Boy's had some like that at the end of April. I was thinking they would be much better table shrimp than bait. My friend bought some, I threw lures, we caught about the same number of fish, (which weren't many) no keepers. hwell:


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

If you ever need Advocare products or are interested in joining the team PM me. My wife and I are reps in addition to the normal grind. She is an RN and I am a Purchasing manager. If you need to know where to get something PM me I have a ton of contacts & may be able to help.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

If you ever need honest auto/diesel or gas truck repair at 2cool discount...let me know...i would love to help you out


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

If you ever need an "*old guy that sits around and draws pictures*" just let me know! I would love to help you out! well if i can

www.terry-g.net/ink


----------



## gulf_addict (Aug 26, 2005)

If you ever need a new battery or charger for your electric forklift or repairs on your current units just let me know I would love to help you out!

Featuring Exide Batteries and Chargers
The World's Largest Battery Manufacturer
Fast Charge, Opportunity Charge, Conventional
[email protected]


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I dont want to just promote my guide service but *ALL* of the guides who contribuite to this site.

Capt Craig Lambert
Capt Chris MArtin
Capt Clint SHolmire
Capt Dustin Lee
Capt Thomas Barlow
Capt Robert Liebert
Capt David
The guy from ******* Guide service
Capt Cacciotti
ANd several others that I know are on here but I cant recall off of the top of my head.

I know some of take heat from other guides for posting here and being"POSTER BOYS" but it is nt just about getting business it is actually about being part of a gang and socializing and netwroking and helping others out by donating trips to good causes or just being friendly. ALl fo the guides on here contribute in their own way and should be recognized for it. Good job guides!!!


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

If you ever need any Civil Engineering/ Structural design I will be more than happy to help even if it is just advise on something you are building to make sure you are going in the right direction.


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

My name is Andy Holland and I have a Farmers Insurance Agency. I would be happy to help out any one with their insurance needs.

Call me anytime

(936) 661-6329
Andy Holland
[email protected]


----------



## aamirza04 (Jun 18, 2009)

*FLOORING*

If you ever need flooring, I would love to help you! Material only or installed as well.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Commercial Security Integration


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

If you ever need a 100% custom made from scratch, Duck, Goose or Deer call, I would love to help you out! Summer is the best time for this !


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Charlie's Custom Rods
Custom Built. Custom Fit. One Rod at a Time.

CCR build the strongest, most sensitive rods in the lightest package possible to give the angler the greatest competitive advantage when looking for the subtle bite of a wall hanger.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

if you ever need a drinkin buddy, I will help you out. PM me. BYOB


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

For all your floorcovering needs,backsplash ,countertops or custom showers.
Direct from the mill no middle man


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If any of your maintenance guys need training on bearings (basics, installation, lubrication, failure analysis etc) let me know - no charge. Also provide free engineering service and failure analysis (with some restrictions).


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

If you have any foundation issues with your house shoot me a PM. I am with one of the most respected and reputable companies in the city.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you ever need truck accessories. We are the largest pickup camper and tonneau cover dealer in Texas. We sell most truck accessories and if we don't sell what you are looking for I will send you to someone that does even if he is a competitor. We are on the Gulf Fwry in Houston.


----------



## saltwater_samurai (May 21, 2010)

*Surgery*

If you ever need orthopedic surgery. Not a doctor but have been in surgery with most guys and can recommend a good option.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Jobs*

If you ever need guns and ammo..WWW.blackgoldguns.com
and trucking hot shot work I also own black gold transport as well
Thanks Racer
Gordon Taylor 713 562 5599


----------



## 10gajimmie (Apr 28, 2010)

if you ever need an aluminum man for your carport, paio cover or screen enclosure needs, give me a call.

Sincerely,
Jimmie Silvers
A Affordable Aluminum
2281-369-2500
www.aaffordablealuminum


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

If you ever need a linear accelerator repair engineer, I'm your guy! Short of that, if you or a loved one has cancer and need radiation therapy I can tell you where I would be treated. I WILL NOT TELL YOU WHERE I WOULDN'T BE TREATED!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

1. If you have a good product and/or an honestly needed service that needs increased exposure, I can sale it, commission only, part-time.

2. I also can write detailed military 5-paragraph Operations Plans/Orders to cover any situation from a large event to disaster response. I have written over 100 from 20 pages to 200 pages. I keep it logical and simple to execute.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

10gajimmie said:


> if you ever need an aluminum man for your carport, paio cover or screen enclosure needs, give me a call.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jimmie Silvers
> ...


I can pour the concrete for the driveways and patios that you cover.


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

If you ever need a Professional Carpet/Tile & Grout Cleaner. I started my business 15 yrs. ago. Service Katy & surrounding areas. Also clean furniture, speciality rugs, and re-dye bleach stained areas. Stretch and do carpet repairs. Certified in Water Damage & Mold Removal. I STEAM CLEAN with a truck mounted unit. Wayne-cell#832-605-2923.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

RACER said:


> If you ever need guns and ammo..WWW.blackgoldguns.com
> and trucking hot shot work I also own black gold transport as well
> Thanks Racer
> Gordon Taylor 713 562 5599


I just had a very informative conversation with Gordon about carry guns and CHL, which I formerly found very confusing.

Gordon knows his stuff and listens to specific situations and advises based on a customer's concerns. He provided me great feedback for what I want to carry and ensured if I take the CHL class at Blackgoldguns, that I would absolultely be at ease carrying.

I am going to take lunch one day the week after next to Gordan's shop. If you want to meet me there and have some BBQ on me, PM me. I'm thinking Wednesday, June 23rd at 12:30.

Ty


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

If you ever need a network risk management, firewalling, cyber security just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I have this old cyclotron in my back yard just deteriorating in the sun and weeds...



texcajun said:


> If you ever need a linear accelerator repair engineer, I'm your guy! Short of that, if you or a loved one has cancer and need radiation therapy I can tell you where I would be treated. I WILL NOT TELL YOU WHERE I WOULDN'T BE TREATED!


----------



## stangit92 (Aug 24, 2006)

If you ever need Open Cell Or Closed Cell Spray Foam installed give me a call

Fort Bend Energy Solutions
832-878-7775


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Will nap for cash.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

10gajimmie said:


> if you ever need an aluminum man for your carport, paio cover or screen enclosure needs, give me a call.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Jimmie Silvers
> ...


I had to add a .com to your url to get it to work....


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

energinerbuzzy said:


> If you ever need *Custom Machine Work* just let me know! I would love to help you out!
> We are a Machine Shop in North Houston. We machine parts up to 84" long and 24" diameter. State of the Art CNC Mills and Lathes, if it's one piece or a thousand pcs, we do it all! No job to Complex. We specialize in difficult to machine parts.
> 
> Glyn Kinkaid
> ...


Hey E.B. I am a mechanical,dimensional inspector (15 yrs exp.) including, Final,in process,inspection for downhole tooling = complex parts. We are A.P.I. spec 7 certified, ISO 9001, etc.. Just wondering what y`alls pay rate is like for inspection? Might be interested. I live in Katy.


----------



## trickytim (Mar 31, 2008)

If you ever need any Stained Glass let me know been doing homes and churches for over 30 years and have probably either built or repaired some in your neighborhood . Victoria Stained Glass you can call my cell tell me you saw it on too cool 361-935-4312 all over Texas , Louisiana and Mississippi . I give free quotes .


----------



## trickytim (Mar 31, 2008)

:texasflag If you want me to talk you down off the ledge just holler nothing is ever as bad as it seems .


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

If you ever need a *BLOWOUT PREVENTOR THAT WORKS* just let me know! I would love to help you out!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you ever need a old lazy guy to sit around and drink beer in the shade, keep you company, and watch you work, let me know.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> if you ever need a old lazy guy to sit around and drink beer in the shade, keep you company, and watch you work, let me know.





24Buds said:


> if you ever need a drinkin buddy, I will help you out. PM me. BYOB


umm did we just become best friends?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Wheelbarrow flats fixed also!


----------



## txgunrunner (Dec 30, 2005)

I do auto a/c service and repair as a side job. Freon charge, dye leak test, R12 to R134 conversion, system flush, compressor and components replacement. I have all the tools and refrigerant recovery unit. I work shift work so my off days and when i can work on your vehicle changes weekly. if you need any auto air condition work done please call/text 
281-795-8398 

thanks
humble atascocita area


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

If you ever need a General Contractor (TRA-CON) for residential or commercial I can help you out. We've been in buisness since 1957.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> I dont want to just promote my guide service but *ALL* of the guides who contribuite to this site.
> 
> Capt Craig Lambert
> Capt Chris MArtin
> ...


Very well said Capt. Lambert. :cheers:


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

If you ever need *Commercial/Residential Real Estate *representation, advice or info let me know..
Metro Realty Partners
Dan Prasad
832-331-4650


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

If you ever need a new home built on your lot or one of ours, I sell for a well respected home builder. Owners have Master Builder designations. Shoot me a PM if interested. Have lots in Richmond and Needville or your lot just about anywhere.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> if you ever need a old lazy guy to sit around and drink beer in the shade, keep you company, and watch you work, let me know.





24Buds said:


> umm did we just become best friends?





Harbormaster said:


> Wheelbarrow flats fixed also!


All three of these guys will require supervision. Send me a p.m. if you need my services. If I am unavailable, Melon can fill in. As long as it's in the shade.


----------



## makoucrazy (May 9, 2010)

If you ever need "a really good deal on a Ford or a Jeep" let me know, I would love to help you out.

Eric Leal 
Sales Manager 
Ron Carter Ford Alvin Tx
281-388-8417


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

I was ripped off by a 2cooler!


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> I was ripped off by a 2cooler!


Right...That was the guy that did castrations. :work:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

slopoke said:


>


Hey..give me some more Butter.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RRbohemian said:


> I was ripped off by a 2cooler!


tell us moar!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> I was ripped off by a 2cooler!


Inquiring mind's would like to know...Who is it???


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

If you ever need help caring for a loved one (companionship, light housekeeping, bathing, etc.) let me know. I would love to help out.

Synergy Homecare
281 535 1979


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

if you ever need a plumber let me know 281-330-8637


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

RRbohemian said:


> I was ripped off by a 2cooler!


I don't know guys...My daddy told me to never trust a "bohemian" or a proctologist who wears a Superbowl ring!!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

great idea. If you ever need a land surveyor let me know!
F.M.S survey. Pasadena TX


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I anyone needs someone to keep their wife/girlfriend company when you run off to the deer camp in November shoot me a PM. :wink:


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I anyone needs someone to keep their wife/girlfriend company when you run off to the deer camp in November shoot me a PM. :wink:


Oh Ive heard about these services. You rent a gay guy to go shopping and have girl talk with your wife while your out drinking, hunting, and fishing!! :slimer:


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

If you ever need a security consultant let me know. Over 31 years experiece, Highest certification in the United States. Certified Protection Professional. HQ Highly qualified by the state of Texas. Home or business. Your security is my only concern.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a great thread, please do not post garbage. Just post concerning your business.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This is a great thread, please do not post garbage. Just post concerning your business.


...Junior Moderator Want To Be...LOL


----------



## koncept1 (Jan 27, 2009)

If ANY of you fellow 2COOLERS need any paint and body work give me a call at Sunrise Collision Center! I'm a service advisor there and I'll definately give everyone who mentions 2cool a nice 2cool discount! Just ask for FRED
www.sunrisepb.com
(281)933-7473

We have 3 locations. I'm at the SW location!

*Northwest location:*
Formerly
Malones paint and body inc.
9203 Sweetbrush Dr
Houston, TX 77064

*Southwest location:*
Sunrise Collision Center
4502 Belle Park Dr.
Houston, Tx 77072

*East location:*
Formerly
Crossroad Collision
306 Center St.
Deerpark, Tx 77536


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

Financial Advising or a REIT Wholesaler.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

****?*



PBD539 said:


> I don't know guys...My daddy told me to never trust a "bohemian" or a proctologist who wears a Superbowl ring!!


And did your daddy ever explain to you why you should not trust a bohemian?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

we're still waiting to hear who ripped you off.


----------

